# Replacing hard drive and DVD-RW on Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro v2030



## lndngrm (May 3, 2009)

I have a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro v2030 which is slowly dying: I've already replaced the fan and now the hard disk has died completely. Considering the DVD-RW drive has now decided to stop reading DVDs, I've decided it's time to replace both the hard disk and the DVD-RW. I know it's probably cheaper in the long-run to just buy a new laptop, but I'm taking vengeance on this one's numerous shortcomings by refusing to let it die!

According to the manufacturer's website (http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/service...O/Amilo-Pro/Amilo_Pro_V2030.htm#Specification), the old hard drive - a 40gb Samsung disk - was SATA 150. I've been looking around for a new disk and I quite like the look of a Western Digital 320gb drive (http://www.ebuyer.com/product/136790) - however, this is SATAII and thus SATA 3 Gbit/s specification. I've read elsewhere that the new specification is often backwards-compatible, but that some older SATA controllers can't negotiate the speed and may require a jumper. Can anyone advise me on whether or not my Amilo Pro v2030 is such an affected system - or can I buy the SATAII drive and have it work fine without a jumper? Furthermore, will it run at at the old 150 spec or does my system's components support SATAII natively?

Lastly, in terms of replacing the DVD-RW drive: I know that my drive is a Lite-On but I'm not sure of the model number. Getting to the drive requires removal of all sorts of components and I'd rather not do this until I have a new drive to replace it with. I've looked at a couple of new drives but they're either IDE or SATA interface: can anyone advise me on which interface I need in order to be compatible with my system? Again, I can't yet take out the old drive to see what the interface was - and as the laptop is effectively dead at present, I can't turn it on to check either.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much in advance for reading through all my queries.

James


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You will want to stick with sata1 for the hard drive.
I have seen some desktop drives with a compatability jumper,
but never seen a laptop drive with one.

The DVD drive appears to be a standard IDE PATA slim drive.
You can get something like this.
DVD drive
And swap the face plate.
Expensive.
Might want to do a search for it.
You can probably find it cheaper.


----------

